
Crickytics – Applying machine learning to Cricket - Faizann20
https://crickytics.com/
======
msaharia
I have been playing with some cricket datasets in my spare time. You should
document your process. Also, make some comparisons with the simplest
regression model. Are you publishing the scraped datasets?

~~~
Faizann20
I did try linear regression but the results were bad. That's why I moved
towards sophisticated models.

------
didgeoridoo
Interesting stuff, but does this actually perform better than using simple
multiple linear regression on the same data?

~~~
Faizann20
Yes it does.

------
maverick_iceman
It's not necessary to apply sophisticated models like random forest/neural
nets to cricket. It's a sports for which humongous amount of data is kept
meticulously; also we're trying to predict pretty standard stuff like who'll
win the next match. Standard regression should be able to perform very well
(and it does).

~~~
praneshp
I agree. Just cricinfo statusguru is a huge treasure trove, in addition to
several ball by ball datasets from games.

Any links to something interesting to read that you suggest?

~~~
maverick_iceman
ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/7489605

